# Diablo 3: Fehler 37 - Erneut Probleme beim Login



## FlorianStangl (31. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Fehler 37 - Erneut Probleme beim Login* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Fehler 37 - Erneut Probleme beim Login


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mich jetzt gerade (innerhalb der letzten zwei Stunden) mehrfach ein- und ausgeloggt. Einmal kam der 37er, aber ansonsten läuft das Spiel reibungslos. Am Internet liegt es nicht, denn ich habe nur eine schäbige DSL3000-Leitung, weil (in einem unmittelbaren Vorort von München !!!) nicht mehr "möglich ist". 

Die Latzen bewegt sich zwischen angenehmen 70-90. Interessant wäre da mal eine zahlenmäßige Übersicht, wieviele Leute zu welcher Zeit eingeloggt sind...

Naja, ich drücke auf jeden Fall allen Wollenden die Daumen, dass sie so bald wie möglich spielen können...


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich komme seit gestern nicht mehr rein. 
Heute bekomme ich nur den 37er.


----------



## Plingiu (31. Mai 2012)

mal sone frage an alle hier die sich damit auskennen:
sollte das weitergehn mit dem fehler 37 macht das ja echt keinen spaß mehr könnte man da eingentlich irgendwie gegen blizzard rechtlich vorgehn und unter umständen ein teil des kaufpreises zurückerstatet bekommen?


----------



## FlorianStangl (31. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich komme seit gestern nicht mehr rein.
> Heute bekomme ich nur den 37er.


Same here 

Tante Edith: Finde Schalkmunds Idee mit einem Klassiker von Blizzard wirklich gut  Auch wenn ich lieber Diablo 3 weiterspielen würde... Grummel...


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Mai 2012)

Heute Mittag gings noch, passend zur Feierabendezeit war dann wohl mal wieder Sense. Vielleicht könnte Blizzard ja mal ne billige Entschädigung als Playstation Network rausrücken. Wahlweise könnte dann "The Lost Vikings" oder "Blackthorne" dem Battlenet-Account gut geschrieben werden.


----------



## mimc1 (31. Mai 2012)

Scheint grad ziemlich abzugehen. http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4551605564?page=1


----------



## MChief0815 (31. Mai 2012)

Plingiu schrieb:


> mal sone frage an alle hier die sich damit auskennen:
> sollte das weitergehn mit dem fehler 37 macht das ja echt keinen spaß mehr könnte man da eingentlich irgendwie gegen blizzard rechtlich vorgehn und unter umständen ein teil des kaufpreises zurückerstatet bekommen?


 
So wie ich gehört habe, steht in den AGBs zum Spiel drin, die du akzeptiert hast, dass solche Probleme auftreten können und du nix dagegen machen kannst. Habe sie selbst nicht durchgelesen -_-
Denke mal du kannst das Spiel nur zurück geben, wenn der Verkäufer so nett ist.


----------



## wOJ (31. Mai 2012)

Größter Fehlkauf meines Lebens. Ich hoffe die ersticken an meinem Geld...


----------



## Brokensword (31. Mai 2012)

Willkommen bei Diablo 3, dem Wartungsarbeiten-Warte-Simulator! ^^

Drück dennen auch die Daumen, hoffentlich bekommen die des bald auf die Reihe. Sobald die Server laufen, ist eh alles vergeben und vergessen und die Leute konzentrieren sich auf das wesentliche.


----------



## animus128 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich hab heute manchmal 37 bekommen, bin dann aber reingekommen und konnte kurze Zeit spielen wobei das fortsetzten eines Spiels ewig dauerte. Dann gabs die Phase wo beim einloggen die ersten 2 schritte gingen, aber retrieving character ging endlos. Jetzt krieg ich einfach nur 37 TT


----------



## moloch519 (31. Mai 2012)

zum heulen...... wenn man es doch nur geahnt hätte.......


----------



## Meatsucker (31. Mai 2012)

Total geil, habe mir gerade gedacht: "gut, dass mein Barbar seltsamerweise auf einem amerikanischen Server liegt, dann kann ich trotzdem zocken!" aber der Ami-Server ist zu Wartungsarbeiten runtergefahren. Blizzard ist wirklich erbärmlich.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

ich beibe da ehrlich gesagt gelassen. Man hat zig Jahre gewartet, da schieb ich das Spiel nicht direkt weg wegen ein paar Wochen Bugfixing. Ärgerlich ist es, keine Frage, und es muss selbstverständlich auch endlich mal möglich sein, dass es genug Serverplätze gibt (oder der Fehler gefunden wird, falls in Wahrheit genug PLatz frei ist) - aber manchmal denkt man, einige Leute hätten echt nichts anderes im Leben zu tun und fragt sich, was sie vor dem 15.Mai gemacht haben, dass sie sich SO dermaßen aufregen  ^^


----------



## Plingiu (31. Mai 2012)

MChief0815 schrieb:


> So wie ich gehört habe, steht in den AGBs zum Spiel drin, die du akzeptiert hast, dass solche Probleme auftreten können und du nix dagegen machen kannst. Habe sie selbst nicht durchgelesen -_-
> Denke mal du kannst das Spiel nur zurück geben, wenn der Verkäufer so nett ist.


hatte mir schon gedacht das sowas in den agbs steht aber heißt ja nicht immer das die agbs wirklich 100% wasserdich sind in deutschland und der verbraucherschutz da nicht noch ein wörtchen mitzureden hat...?


----------



## BitByter (31. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich beibe da ehrlich gesagt gelassen. Man hat zig Jahre gewartet, da schieb ich das Spiel nicht direkt weg wegen ein paar Wochen Bugfixing. Ärgerlich ist es, keine Frage, und es muss selbstverständlich auch endlich mal möglich sein, dass es genug Serverplätze gibt (oder der Fehler gefunden wird, falls in Wahrheit genug PLatz frei ist) - aber manchmal denkt man, einige Leute hätten echt nichts anderes im Leben zu tun und fragt sich, was sie vor dem 15.Mai gemacht haben, dass sie sich SO dermaßen aufregen  ^^


 das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich nix anderes zu tun hätte... langweilig wird mir nicht, aber ich habe für das spiel bezahlt und in regelmäßigen abständen ist es nicht spielbar. nichtmal der singleplayer und DAS regt mich auf. ich sage es schon das dritte mal, hier im forum: WENN blizzard onlinezwang einbaut, MUSS es auch funktionieren. und da diskutiere ich auch mit blizz nicht drüber, ich komme mir als kunde schlicht blöd vor, wenn sie es in 2 wochen nicht gebacken kriegen, dass das spiel problemlos läuft... das wird auf jeden fall erstmal das letzte spiel gewesen sein, dass ich von blizzard gekauft habe...


----------



## Peter23 (31. Mai 2012)

2 Wochen nach Release kann ich nicht im Singleplayer spielen.


Das ist echt keine schöne Sache.


----------



## MADmanOne (31. Mai 2012)

Plingiu schrieb:


> hatte mir schon gedacht das sowas in den agbs steht aber heißt ja nicht immer das die agbs wirklich 100% wasserdich sind in deutschland und der verbraucherschutz da nicht noch ein wörtchen mitzureden hat...?


 
Genau, das hat EA bei Origin auch erst lernen müssen. Reinschreiben kann man alles, ob es Gültigkeit hat ist eine völlig andere Frage. Daher stehen auch oft Passagen wie "Wenn eine Bedingung nicht gesetzteskonform ist, dann verliert nur diese ihre Gültigkeit, der Rest der AGB bleibt gültig" oder so ähnlich.

Habe auch schon von Leuten gehört, die Ihre Diablo 3 Versionen über Amazon gekauft haben und dort Rückabwickeln konnten. Ob das aber stimmt weiss ich nicht.

Blizzard macht sich gerade richtig beliebt...lese von immer mehr Leuten die gestern noch Verständnis hatten und heute selbst auf 180 sind...


----------



## phonic2go (31. Mai 2012)

ich kann dazu nur sagen, probieren hilf! 20 mal probiert und ich bin drinnen...


----------



## Kerl (31. Mai 2012)

Also wenn das keine Abwertung gibt, weiss ich auch nicht. Ich meine, die 91% stehen für Spielspass, und der ist nicht gegeben, wenn man sich nur beim Login rumärgert.


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich beibe da ehrlich gesagt gelassen. Man hat zig Jahre gewartet, da schieb ich das Spiel nicht direkt weg wegen ein paar Wochen Bugfixing. ^^


 Ja, wenn das die Spieler vorher gewusst hätten, hätten sie vielleicht auch ein paar Wochen später zugegriffen, statt das Spiel Blizzard wie blöd aus den Händen zu reißen. Hoffentlich haben die meisten daraus gelernt und der nächste große Blizzard-Release kommt eher schleppend in Fahrt. Ich selbst habs mir ja schon extra nicht gleich am Release-Tag gekauft, weil diese Chaotischen Zustände vorhersehbar waren, aber damit das das noch geraume Zeit so weiter gehen würde konnte man ja nicht rechnen. Beim nächsten Blizzard-Titel werde ich erst zuschlagen, wenn auch auch definitiv spielbar ist. Dabei sich dann einiges ersparen (Geld, Zeit u. Nerven).


----------



## Jupp-McClane (31. Mai 2012)

Bin drin und geh auch nicht mehr raus...^^


----------



## Batze (31. Mai 2012)

Kerl schrieb:


> Also wenn das keine Abwertung gibt, weiss ich auch nicht. Ich meine, die 91% stehen für Spielspass, und der ist nicht gegeben, wenn man sich nur beim Login rumärgert.


Jo, so langsam reicht es wirklich.

Hab ich neulich mal aufgefangen.

Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Diablo 3

Normal>Alptraum>Hölle>Inferno>LOGIN  

Blizzard es Reicht wirklich, nach 2 Wochen sollte man zocken können.

Sowas merkt man sich.


----------



## LostHero (31. Mai 2012)

Same shit, different day.... Meine Frustgrenze ist jedenfalls bald erreicht.


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin jetzt auch drin. Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. 
Hab es gerade nach langer Pause noch mal probiert..und "zack".^^
Mal sehen, wann ich den ersten Disco kriege.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (31. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch drin. Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder.
> Hab es gerade nach langer Pause noch mal probiert..und "zack".^^
> Mal sehen, wann ich den ersten Disco kriege.


 
Würde mich interessieren, mit welchem Latenzwert...
Blizz meinte zwar, es ist unabhängig von der Anzahl der Spieler, aber wenn soviele (fraglich auch, wieviele Probleme haben und wieviele drin sind und spielen - welches Verhältnis) Probleme haben und nur zu solchen "Ausnahme"zeiten gute Latenzwerte (unter 150 für mich) erzielt werden... hm...


----------



## SupaGrowby (31. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte das unter jede Diablo III news schreiben. Torchlight 2 wird spitze!


----------



## JCFR (31. Mai 2012)

Das Man nach dem Open-Beta-Wochenende nicht mit dem Ansturm rechnen und für entsprechende Server-Kapazitäten sorgen konnte ist schon ein deftiger Schlag ins Gesicht der spieler. 
Vor allem, da die Jungs von Blizzard ja eigentlich eher zu den Perfektionisten der Branche zählen. 

Und wieder fragt man sich: Warum... WARUM es notwendig ist, für SinglePlayer sich einzuloggen?  Warum keinen offline-Modus? 
Kopierschutz ist eine sache, aber das ist 'ne Frechheit. 
Herzlichen GLückwunsch, Blizzard, ihr rankiert bei mir nun an dritter Stelle nach EA-Origin und Ubisoft-Gamelauncher.


----------



## Malifurion (31. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo, so langsam reicht es wirklich.
> 
> Hab ich neulich mal aufgefangen.
> 
> ...


 
Sowas merken sich auch die Spieler und gehen. Je mehr gehen, desto freier sind die Server. Was ich aber vermute ist, dass sie jetzt Serverwartungen in Amerika durchführen. Damit es dort keine Klagen hagelt, schalten sie die Ammis über unsere Server, damit die in Ruhe zocken können, deren Server gewartet werden und wir letztendes den Frust abkriegen^^


----------



## Mad2Dx (31. Mai 2012)

Go to PETITION AGAINST IT

http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/diablo3complaint

Fight for ur Right


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (31. Mai 2012)

oh wie peinlich. da will man das spiel, was wirklich nicht schlecht sein soll, spielen und dann sowas.


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, mit welchem Latenzwert...
> Blizz meinte zwar, es ist unabhängig von der Anzahl der Spieler, aber wenn soviele (fraglich auch, wieviele Probleme haben und wieviele drin sind und spielen - welches Verhältnis) Probleme haben und nur zu solchen "Ausnahme"zeiten gute Latenzwerte (unter 150 für mich) erzielt werden... hm...


 Ich weiß nicht, wo ich meine Latenz sehe. Aber ich habe bisher keinerlei Lags. Und ich spiele schon seit meinem letzten Posting hier.


----------



## BitByter (31. Mai 2012)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Ich könnte das unter jede Diablo III news schreiben. Torchlight 2 wird spitze!


 und ich unter jeden kommentar dieser art: torchlight interessiert mich nicht die bohne... ich will d3 zocken und gut.


----------



## Hippieholgy (31. Mai 2012)

Mittlerweile ist sogar der Server down, der die Support Tickets annehmen soll .

Aber ist auch eine Frechheit sowas. Jeder Diablo 3 Besitzer muss hier reklamieren. Bei Blizzard und bei dem Händler, bei dem er das Spiel gekauft hat.

Ich habe für das Recht bezahlt zu zocken und Blizzard nimmt mir dieses Recht. In diesem Zustand ist das Spiel schlicht defekt, ein Grund zu reklamieren.


----------



## BiJay (31. Mai 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das die Spieler vorher gewusst hätten, hätten sie vielleicht auch ein paar Wochen später zugegriffen, statt das Spiel Blizzard wie blöd aus den Händen zu reißen. Hoffentlich haben die meisten daraus gelernt und der nächste große Blizzard-Release kommt eher schleppend in Fahrt. Ich selbst habs mir ja schon extra nicht gleich am Release-Tag gekauft, weil diese Chaotischen Zustände vorhersehbar waren, aber damit das das noch geraume Zeit so weiter gehen würde konnte man ja nicht rechnen. Beim nächsten Blizzard-Titel werde ich erst zuschlagen, wenn auch auch definitiv spielbar ist. Dabei sich dann einiges ersparen (Geld, Zeit u. Nerven).


 Also, um genau zu sein, wurde vor Release gesagt, dass es zu Loginproblemen kommen kann und seitdem wurde eigentlich nie gesagt, dass sie die Probleme gänzlich behoben haben (nur mal als Denkanstoß).


----------



## Cornholio04 (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann mich problemlos einloggen, aber ich kann kein Spiel betreten... geschweige denn jedne Char auswählen, manche "öffnet" er einfach nicht.


----------



## BitByter (31. Mai 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> Also, um genau zu sein, wurde vor Release gesagt, dass es zu Loginproblemen kommen kann und seitdem wurde eigentlich nie gesagt, dass sie die Probleme gänzlich behoben haben (nur mal als Denkanstoß).


das soll jetzt hoffentlich nicht FÜR blizzard sprechen?!


----------



## KainAnasasie (31. Mai 2012)

wieder mal ein musterbeispiel dafür warum ich nichts von einem onlinezwang bei spielen halte


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (31. Mai 2012)

Das ganze wird langsam "richtig" nervig ...


----------



## realShauni (31. Mai 2012)

Du Onkel Blizzard?! Darf ich heute bitte bitte noch 1 Stunde spielen? Ich geh danach auch sofort ins Bett, versprochen! Bittteee, Biiiiiitttteeeee!!


----------



## sacada (31. Mai 2012)

So langsam wird es einfach nur noch lächerlich. Ich bin die meiste Zeit, in der ich Diablo 3 spielen wollte, nicht in der Lage dazu gewesen. Fehler 37 oder Battle.net Dienst nicht verfügbar. Seit 3 Tagen geht bei mir gar nichts mehr...entweder ich kann mich nicht anmelden, oder die Heldenliste lädt nicht.


----------



## mjoelmir12 (31. Mai 2012)

Und wieder mal typisch PC Games 
*"Top:                                                     		Diablo 3: Fehler 37 - Erneut Probleme beim Login"*

Leute, ich hoffe das "Top" ist Ironie


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

mjoelmir12 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal typisch PC Games
> *"Top: Diablo 3: Fehler 37 - Erneut Probleme beim Login"*
> 
> Leute, ich hoffe das "Top" ist Ironie



Das "Top" immer kommt automatisch vor den Artikel, der durch die Klicks der User in letzter Zeit der "beliebteste" ist und dann oben auf der Startseite steht. Der Artikel HEISST aber nicht "Top: Diablo 3 Fehler..."


----------



## Emke (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn Blizz so weitermacht dann wirds vllt verhasster als EA


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2012)

Korean government raids Blizzard over alleged Diablo III wrongdoing | Massively


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2012)

Bin eben aus dem Spiel geflogen. Mit einem Freeze, den ich nur via Task-manager beenden konnte.
Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen mit der Meldung "beim Erstellen Ihrer Gruppe ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, Fehler 1".


----------



## Puffdady (1. Juni 2012)

Tja hätten Nordic Games Spellforce 2 Faith in Destiny doch rausbringen können.
Das taten Sie ja nicht, weil alle Welt D3 zocken wollen würde. Dumm gelaufen...Nun wäre die Zeit für SF richtig gut gewesen 

Ich habe mir sowas aber schon gedacht, dass es Probleme geben wird. Das war jedoch nicht der Grund es nicht gekauft zu haben. Diablo interessiert mich nicht sonderlich. Ich würde es mir erst kaufen, wenns ordentlich gepatcht und günstiger ist.

Schon komisch, dass Blizzard es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Die kennen doch sicher solchen Andrang der Spieler von WoW.
Da hätten sie sich echt viel besser vorbereiten müssen. D3 war doch stets ganz oben auf der Wishlist der Spieler. Die hätten wissen doch wissen müssen was auf sie zukommt.

Naja, hätte wäre könnte. Das ändert nun auch nix an der Sache. Mir tun nur die ehrlichen Käufer leider. Mir selbst ist es allerdings egal, da ich das Spiel eh nicht besitze 

Jedoch bin ich mir sicher, dass die Leute, die jetzt am lautesten schreien, wie scheisse Blizzard und deren Spiele sind, das Game noch Jahre zocken werden und beim nächsten Blizzard-Game wieder direkt am Release zuschlagen.... 

Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass das Spiel bald lauffähig ist.

MfG Puffy


----------



## Vordack (1. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bin eben aus dem Spiel geflogen. Mit einem Freeze, den ich nur via Task-manager beenden konnte.
> Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen mit der Meldung "beim Erstellen Ihrer Gruppe ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, Fehler 1".


 
Dito.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dito.


Wir sind offenbar nicht allein zu zweit: Fehler 1 "Beim Erstellen Ihrer Gruppe ist ein Fehler... - Foren - Diablo III


EDIT:
Alle Chars wurden unwiderruflich gelöscht.^^ oO


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2012)

Puffdady schrieb:


> Tja hätten Nordic Games Spellforce 2 Faith in Destiny doch rausbringen können.
> Das taten Sie ja nicht, weil alle Welt D3 zocken wollen würde. Dumm gelaufen...Nun wäre die Zeit für SF richtig gut gewesen
> 
> Ich habe mir sowas aber schon gedacht, dass es Probleme geben wird. Das war jedoch nicht der Grund es nicht gekauft zu haben. Diablo interessiert mich nicht sonderlich. Ich würde es mir erst kaufen, wenns ordentlich gepatcht und günstiger ist.
> ...


 
Sehe ich auch so. Für die Spieler tut's mir auch sehr leid. Wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft und dann ständig solche Probleme hat, das muss unheimlich demütigend und frustrierend sein.
Für die Firma Blizzard tut's mir allerdings nicht leid. Wer sowas auffährt, der sollte auch mal tief fallen, um von seinem hohen Ross herunterzukommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2012)

komischerweise ist fast immer nur Europa betroffen, nie USA oder Asien. Ich spiel echt mit dem Gedanken, mir da (USA) noch nen Charakter zu erstellen.


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bin eben aus dem Spiel geflogen. Mit einem Freeze, den ich nur via Task-manager beenden konnte.
> Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen mit der Meldung "beim Erstellen Ihrer Gruppe ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, Fehler 1".



Auch Dito

Blizzard gehen die zahlen aus, jetzt fangen die bei 1 an.

Traurig, sehr traurig für eine Firma die so viel MP Praxis hat. Einfach nur unterste Schublade was da geboten wird nach 2 Wochen.
00:01 Uhr Ansturm kann man noch verstehen, das Weekend danach auch, aber jetzt reicht es wirklich.
Das schlimme ist wirklich, warum nur Europa????????  Amerika/Asien laufen die Server.


----------



## Emke (1. Juni 2012)

Blizzard will das ihr Torchlight 2 kauft!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. Juni 2012)

kein wunder das steve parker blizzard verlassen hat "blizzard is goin to kill it with diablo 3" sagte er noch und das macht jetzt auch sinn!
 http://diablo3.ingame.de/files/2012/01/steve-parker-diablo.jpg


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> Blizzard will das ihr Torchlight 2 kauft!


 
Was besseres konnte den Entwicklern von T2 gar nicht passieren. Das muss wie ein Goldbarren vor der Haustür sein.
Lass T2 , wie T1 auch nur ca. 20-25€ kosten und Blizzard ist sehr sehr viele Kunden los.

Also wenn T2 da alles richtig macht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Was besseres konnte den Entwicklern von T2 gar nicht passieren. Das muss wie ein Goldbarren vor der Haustür sein.
> Lass T2 , wie T1 auch nur ca. 20-25€ kosten und Blizzard ist sehr sehr viele Kunden los.
> 
> Also wenn T2 da alles richtig macht.


 Selbst die verpackte Version kostet nur 19,99€  : Torchlight 2: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Selbst die verpackte Version kostet nur 19,99€  : Torchlight 2: Amazon.de: Games



Wird eh gekauft. 20 Euronen für ein Top Schnetzel Game. Da komm ich mir vor wie 1990.
Ich habe damals T1 bei Steam für paar billige Talerchen gekauft, gleich als es rauskam und hatte mächtig Spielspass damit.
Und jetzt auch noch mit LAN Modus und Mod Fähigkeiten oh man was will man mehr. Sowas gibt es noch. Geilometer.


----------



## syntexa (1. Juni 2012)

also ich bin ja echt ein geduldiger mensch aber so langsam gehts mir aufn sack... ich kauf mir ein spiel überteurert im battle.net weils überall ausverkauft ist und kam jetzt seit dienstag gerade mal dazu 2 std zu spielen... das is ne frechheit... die wussten genau was für ein ansturm das release mit sich bringt aber hielten es nicht für nötig ausreichend kapazität zur verfügung zu stellen! selbst jetzt nach 2 wochen hickhack hat sich immer noch nix geändert... tolles geschäftsmodell... die sitzen das einfach schön aus, denn in 4-8 wochen sind die peaks vorbei... warum da mehr serverkapazitäten für teures geld anleihen bzw kaufen... das ist unwirtschaftlich! bah mir platzt die hutschnur... ich hoffe die gamer merken sich das fürs nächste blizzard-release und ich hoffe das das ganze noch nen faden beigeschmack für blizzard hat!!! warum muss so ein renommiertes unternehmen die gleichen fehler machen aus denen andere schon längst gelernt haben? das ist peinlich und es nervt!


----------



## McTrevor (1. Juni 2012)

Das eigentlich ärgerliche ist, daß kaum einer der Schimpfenden was daraus lernt. Wieviele heißerwartete Online-Spiele sind in den ersten zwei Wochen mehr oder weniger reibungslos gelaufen in der Vergangenheit? Es würde mich überraschen, wenn es mehr als 5% sind. Und doch rennen alle am Verkaufstag in die Läden und beschweren sich im Anschluss. Das geht jetzt seit Halflife 2 in regelmäßigen Abständen so. Und das nächste Hypegame wird trotzdem wieder Monate vorher vorbestellt. Auch wenn einzelne immer wieder beteuern, daß sie sowas nicht mehr machen und die Firma xy jetzt boykottieren, kann ich bei der Community als ganzes keinerlei Lerneffekt feststellen.

Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, daß Blizzard fein aus dieser Sache rauskommt. Bis die das nächste Spiel rausbringen ist die ganze jetzige Wut doch nur noch Schall und Rauch. Insofern haben sie, falls es wirklich so ist, genau am richtigen Ende gespart.


----------



## Flo66R6 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich war zwar in den letzten Tagen nicht direkt von den Problemen betroffen, da ich momentan geung andere Dinge um die Ohren habe als zu zocken, allerdings finde ich den Zustand echt unhaltbar. Ich kann nicht begreifen, weshalb D3 ein paar Tage problemlos lief und nun wieder derart massive Fehler produziert.

Ich glaube auch, das ein entsprechender Abschnitt in den AGB's nicht gesetzeskonform ist, denn die Kernaussage ist doch folgende: Wir wollen euer Geld. Ob ihr das Produkt das ihr gekauft habt auch nutzen könnt, ist uns doch scheißegal. Habt ihr halt pech gehabt denn euer Geld behalten wir trotzdem, egal ob Ihr eine Gegenleistung erhaltet oder nicht.

Wenn dann auch noch Fehler auftreten (die hier in diesem Thread ja auch schon erwähnt wurden) bei dem alle charactere spurlos und unwiderbringlich verschwinden, schlägt es dem Faß den Boden aus. Das ist doch verdammt noch mal kein Beta Test!

Ich finde das einfach nur echt hart. Ich habe bei Diablo III nur deswegen zugeschlagen weil ich es für ca. 30 EUR bekommen habe (vor ewigkeiten bei Amazon.co.uk zum guten Kurs vorbestellt) und war, nachdem bekannt wurde das selbst für den Singleplayer zwingend eine Internetverbindung notwendig ist, drauf und dran zu stornieren. Aufgrund des günstigen Preises habe ich es aber nicht über's Herz gebracht.

Diablo III bestätigt mich aber leider in meiner enormen Abneigung gegen Online- Zwang: Das brauch wirklich kein Mensch und die Hersteller können sich diese Modelle dahin schieben wo die Sonne niemals scheint. Onlinezwang für Singleplayer ist echt das letzte. Und genau das ist Diablo III für mich auch, ein Singleplayer Spiel mit einer optionalen Möglichkeit es mit Freunden im CoOp zu spielen.

Ich bin gespannt ob es heute Abend läuft wenn ich vom Sport komme. Schauen wir mal

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## pfc2k8 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte zwar auch öfters den Fehler 37, aber nachdem ich mal ne 1/4 Stunde was anderes gemacht hatte, kam ich problemlos rein. Und meine Kumpels auch. In-Game hatte ich einen Ping von 78 also locker im grünen Bereich.
Und in den gesamten 2h die ich gespielt hatte, gab es zwischendurch nur mal für ein paar Sekunden einen kleinen Lag und das wars.
Mich stört das zumindest nicht so, was aber wahrscheinlich auch daran liegt, dass ich Diablo nicht so krass "suchte" wie manch anderer. Falls ich mich nicht einloggen kann, spiel ich einfach BF3 und die Sache ist gegessen.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juni 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn einzelne immer wieder beteuern, daß sie sowas nicht mehr machen und die Firma xy jetzt boykottieren, kann ich bei der Community als ganzes keinerlei Lerneffekt feststellen.
> ...


 Die Community kann man aber nicht gleichsetzen mit den Käufern. Ich schätze mal so um die 5-10% von den Spielern insgesamt schreiben überhaupt Kommentare.
Und selbst von denen schreiben die wenigsten, dass sie Blizzard boykottieren werden. Zum Beispiel hier bei PCG sind rund 97.000 User registriert, davon sind aber "nur" 1624 aktiv.

Und wie viele Leute von den 1624 haben geschrieben das sie keine Spiele mehr von Blizzard kaufen werden?


----------



## Daishi888 (1. Juni 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Das eigentlich ärgerliche ist, daß kaum einer der Schimpfenden was daraus lernt. Wieviele heißerwartete Online-Spiele sind in den ersten zwei Wochen mehr oder weniger reibungslos gelaufen in der Vergangenheit? Es würde mich überraschen, wenn es mehr als 5% sind. Und doch rennen alle am Verkaufstag in die Läden und beschweren sich im Anschluss. Das geht jetzt seit Halflife 2 in regelmäßigen Abständen so. Und das nächste Hypegame wird trotzdem wieder Monate vorher vorbestellt. Auch wenn einzelne immer wieder beteuern, daß sie sowas nicht mehr machen und die Firma xy jetzt boykottieren, kann ich bei der Community als ganzes keinerlei Lerneffekt feststellen.
> 
> Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, daß Blizzard fein aus dieser Sache rauskommt. Bis die das nächste Spiel rausbringen ist die ganze jetzige Wut doch nur noch Schall und Rauch. Insofern haben sie, falls es wirklich so ist, genau am richtigen Ende gespart.



Du bist wohl auch einer, der ins Spiel rein kam, oder?

Also ich kam gestern ganz normal rein,so um 16Uhr. Um 17Uhr war es dann schon wieder schwieriger (meine Freundin hat sich dann eingeloggt). Also im Endeffekt muss man, wie auch schon des öfteren erwähnt, nur mehrmals probieren. Dann kommt man auch irgendwann rein. Wie bei ner Frau...


----------



## McTrevor (1. Juni 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Du bist wohl auch einer, der ins Spiel rein kam, oder?



Nee, ich habe es mir noch nicht geholt. Ich kaufe Spiele eigentlich immer erst als Budgetversionen. So erspart man sich die ganze Patcherei (da kommt ja eventuell noch einiges an Balancing auf die Spieler zu) und die überlasteten Systeme. Neben Nerven schont das auch noch Geldbeutel und Hardware.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juni 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Du bist wohl auch einer, der ins Spiel rein kam, oder?
> 
> Also ich kam gestern ganz normal rein,so um 16Uhr. Um 17Uhr war es dann schon wieder schwieriger (meine Freundin hat sich dann eingeloggt). Also im Endeffekt muss man, wie auch schon des öfteren erwähnt, nur mehrmals probieren. Dann kommt man auch irgendwann rein. Wie bei ner Frau...


 Dieser Tipp hat nur einen klitzekleinen Haken. Wenn das alle machen, könnten sich trotzdem auch dann nur diejenigen irgendwann einloggen, die das am hartnäckigsten versuchen.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dieser Tipp hat nur einen klitzekleinen Haken. Wenn das alle machen, könnten sich trotzdem auch dann nur diejenigen irgendwann einloggen, die das am hartnäckigsten versuchen.



Ich denke eher das die Logion Server das Problem darstellen. Wenn also alle es versuchen wird der Andrang bei den Login Servern nach und nach weniger desto mehr Leute es geschafft haben sich einzuloggen. Bei ca. 2 Millionen (?) Leuten in Europa die sich einloggen wollen bleiben wohl viele auf der Strecke^^

Bei mir ging es gestern gegen 20:00 aber auch nach dem 7. Versuch. Irgendwann später ging gar nichts mehr...


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juni 2012)

@Vordack
Es wurde doch von Blizzard bereits vor dem Start von Diablo 3 angekündigt, das sie, damit ihre Server nicht an ihre Grenzen kommen, den Zugang auf die Server limitieren werden.
So habe ich das noch in Erinnerung, es wird versucht sich 1x einzuloggen, wenn das nicht klappt bzw. der Server meldet das nicht mehr Spieler darauf dürfen, kommt glaube ich der Fehler 37.

So wollte man Lags usw. vermeiden. Oder wurde das alles schon wieder verworfen?


----------



## Vordack (1. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Vordack
> Es wurde doch von Blizzard bereits vor dem Start von Diablo 3 angekündigt, das sie, damit ihre Server nicht an ihre Grenzen kommen, den Zugang auf die Server limitieren werden.
> So habe ich das noch in Erinnerung, es wird versucht sich 1x einzuloggen, wenn das nicht klappt bzw. der Server meldet das nicht mehr Spieler darauf dürfen, kommt glaube ich der Fehler 37.
> 
> So wollte man Lags usw. vermeiden. Oder wurde das alles schon wieder verworfen?



Da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher. Ich hatte es so verstanden daß sie die Login-Serer Limitieren 

Es lief nach den Starschwierigkeiten ja auch problemlos... bis sie den Patch raufspielten... hoffentlich klappt es dieses WE, das Wetter soll scheisse werden


----------



## Daishi888 (1. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das die Logion Server das Problem darstellen. Wenn also alle es versuchen wird der Andrang bei den Login Servern nach und nach weniger desto mehr Leute es geschafft haben sich einzuloggen. Bei ca. 2 Millionen (?) Leuten in Europa die sich einloggen wollen bleiben wohl viele auf der Strecke^^
> 
> Bei mir ging es gestern gegen 20:00 aber auch nach dem 7. Versuch. Irgendwann später ging gar nichts mehr...


 
Das denke ich auch, bzw. dass die Anmeldeserver einfach wie ein Flaschenhals fungieren. Dazu kommt ja noch, dass wohl die Anmeldeserver auch für WoW und SC2 sind, da in diversen Foren wohl auch schon des öfteren geschrieben wurde, dass die Leute auch schwierigkeiten haben sich anzumelden. Habe ich jetzt nur gehört... ob es stimmt ist eine andere Frage. Sollte dem aber so sein; wie blöd muss man sein um einen Teil seiner Kundschaft durch ein neues "Produkt", mit dem diese gar nichts zu tun haben möchten, zu verägern?! Sparpolitik ftw!

Edit:
@Vordack sehe ich auch so; scheiß Wetter->Zock-Time! Aber ich bin da eher pessimistisch, wenn schon an einem Mittwoch unter der Woche "kaum" was geht, wie wirds dann an einem Freitag, wo die meißten nächsten Tag frei haben? Zum Glück habe ich mir die Tage einen Kasten Cherry Coke geholt. Dann fällts nicht so schwer wach zu bleiben ;D


----------

